# Additional Biopsy results are in...whomp whomp :(



## vdshelton (Nov 17, 2011)

My surgeon wanted me to have an additional ultrasound done of my lateral neck. Three biopsies were taken of the lymph nodes in that area and they all can back positive. Boo 

I have all these questions lined up for my surgeon but they have yet to call me back to schedule the pre-op visit, so I will throw some of them out there and see what you guys have to say 

1) Now that I know I will have to have lymph nodes removed and a TT, does anyone know how that will effect the size of the scar? I've seen some very small TT scars, but those folks had only the thyroid removed. Any folks dealt with removal of lymph nodes in the neck region too?

2) Do the biopsies stop there? Do they test additional regions to see if it has spread beyond that?

3) How long did most of you wait before you were able to drive again?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I did not have lymph nodes removed, so my scar is about 3-4 inches across. Once my cancer was diagnosed, my surgeon said he did a much more thorough neck dissection and examination during my second surgery, but still within that 3-4-inch incision.

I have seen photos of more "invasive" thyroidectomies that are in a u-shape, almost ear to ear, and of course anything in between.

I would imagine that for you, they'll take additional nearby lymph nodes (near the ones that are already confirmed cancer) and biopsy them, just to be sure they're getting it all.

As for driving...I drove 2 days after my surgery, but I shouldn't have. I had relatively little range of motion.


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

I had a TT on Nov. 21st and just went to my follow-up appointment to go over pathology today. My scar is about 3 inches across. I had a biopsy prior to surgery that proved to be papillary, which is why they decided to do the total. My doctor told me today that during the total, they did take some surrounding lymph nodes to test and yes, the cancer did spread to them as well. Because of that they will be doing Radioactive Iodine treatment in a few weeks, however they will not be removing anything else, at least not at this stage of the game.

Today was the first day I drove - about 10 days after surgery. I would say I probably could have driven at the one week mark. Before that I wouldn't recommend it because of limited range of motion and general "not all there mentally" side effects after surgery lol.

Sorry you received this news!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well darn!!

I had a TT and 10 lymph nodes removed. My incision is abt 2 to 2 1/2 inches long. I'm on my phone, otherwise I'd link to a picture, but you can see photos in my "My TMI Surgery Story" thread in the surgery forum.

Three of the nodes were cancerous, but those were the three closest to the thyroid. The other seven were clear.

From what I've been told, I don't believe I'll have any future biopsies. Rather, I had RAI and will have yearly scans. If those scans show any nodes that "light up," then I'll have another round of RAI...but I'm only four months out, so who knows....I could have this all wrong. 

I started driving about a week after surgery.


----------



## Butterflyjkg (Nov 29, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear your results. My heart is breaking for you and for everyone on here. I can't even go on this board without feeling a sickness in the pit of my stomach. I wish I could hug everyone and just say it's gonna be allright. I know that sounds corny but it's true.

If you have never gone through anything like this you don't have a CLUE. You might THINK you know, but you don't. I can tell you that my ordeal, and mine was pretty much the best case scenario you can have, was HELL.. total HELL.. sheer TERROR. I really feel for everyone who is sick. My cancer.. and I really have to force myself to say that.... gave me a new set of eyes that I am forever grateful for. I would NOT change my experience. It changed me in ways that I never knew were possible. It was full of supernatural experiences that were life changing. I am praying for you and for everyone on this board.

I didn't have any nodes taken out so I don't know much about scarring from that. My incision is just about an inch long. I am lucky. My doc did a wonderful job.


----------



## ipscec (Nov 4, 2011)

In Oct 2010 I had a TT and modified right neck dissection. I had 94 LN removed. My scar is about 8" across from left to far right of my neck. I had a wonderful surgeon. My scar is barely visible. She performed my surgery in a natural crease of my neck and closed with internal stitches and "super glue" on the outside. I had zero wound care. It was great!

I was driving about three weeks after. I also had physical therapy with a therapist that specialized in treatment of patients with medical illness and lymphadema training. I would highly suggest that!

Good luck with everything!


----------



## Weeble (Jun 22, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your biopsy results.
I also had lymph nodes removed....fortunately the cancer had not spread, but the surgeon took out the left side as a precaution as the cancer was on the left side of the thyroid.
My surgeon did a super good job (I think) scar is not quite 2" long - he told me I didn't have a fold where he needed to make the incision, but that he would make it look like a natural fold - and he kinda did just that. 
My husband says its now barely noticeable. (6 months post op) 
I also used the Mederma stuff every day for several weeks.

I have a friend who told me to show that scar and be proud - it's a sign of a survivor. (She's a sweet friend)

I would probably have been able to drive at about a week, but didn't until almost 2 weeks.

Weeble


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Weeble said:


> So sorry to hear about your biopsy results.
> I also had lymph nodes removed....fortunately the cancer had not spread, but the surgeon took out the left side as a precaution as the cancer was on the left side of the thyroid.
> My surgeon did a super good job (I think) scar is not quite 2" long - he told me I didn't have a fold where he needed to make the incision, but that he would make it look like a natural fold - and he kinda did just that.
> My husband says its now barely noticeable. (6 months post op)
> ...


I am so glad the surgeon did such a good job. How are you feeling these days?


----------



## Weeble (Jun 22, 2011)

Andros said:


> I am so glad the surgeon did such a good job. How are you feeling these days?


Andros - I'm doing pretty well by now. Thanks so much for asking!
As anyone who has been on this path knows, its a journey....and healing is a process.
It just takes time. 
I saw where someone else mentioned "post traumatic stress"...and I think I went through a period of that at about 4 months post op. Things are leveling out now and life is good!

Weeble


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Weeble said:


> Andros - I'm doing pretty well by now. Thanks so much for asking!
> As anyone who has been on this path knows, its a journey....and healing is a process.
> It just takes time.
> I saw where someone else mentioned "post traumatic stress"...and I think I went through a period of that at about 4 months post op. Things are leveling out now and life is good!
> ...


It usually takes a good 18 months and that is if the person engages in positive life-style improvements.

Let me tell you; I availed myself of counseling in the aftermath of Graves' and almost dying from a thyroid storm. At the first session, that was the first thing my counselor said, "You have post traumatic stress."

It thought to myself, "No kidding!" But she was right on and I will never regret getting that counseling.

Thank you for your kindness to all who post here that are in need.

It does not go unnoticed.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Weeble said:


> Andros - I'm doing pretty well by now. Thanks so much for asking!
> As anyone who has been on this path knows, its a journey....and healing is a process.
> It just takes time.
> I saw where someone else mentioned "post traumatic stress"...and I think I went through a period of that at about 4 months post op. Things are leveling out now and life is good!
> ...


Hi Weeble! Nice to "see" you, and glad things are going well!


----------

